# Lots of Black Library Novels for sale - some very OOP



## Warcaster (May 17, 2012)

Morning all

I have finally decided to sell all my Black Library Novels due to a number of different reasons really.

All are very good condition, except for the ones from the early 90's which are slightly worn due to age.

Best thing to do if you are interested in some of the books below is send me an e-mail with the books you want and your offer and we can go from there.

Obviously if you have any questions, please ask 

*Horus Heresy*

Horus Rising - Dan Abnett
False Gods - Graham McNeill
Galaxy In Flames - Ben Counter
The Flight Of The Eisenstein - James Swallow
Fulgrim - Graham McNeil
Descent Of Angels - Mitchel Scanlon
Legion - Dan Abnett
Battle Of The Abyss - Ben Counter
Mechanicum - Graham McNeill
Tales Of Heresy - Edited by Nick Kyme & Lindsey Priestley
Fallen Angels - Mike Lee
A Thousand Sons - Graham McNeill
Nemesis - James Swallow
The First Heretic - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
Prospero Burns - Dan Abnett 
Age Of Darkness - Edited by Christian Dunn
The Outcast Dead - Graham McNeill
Deliverance Lost - Gav Thorpe
Know No Fear - Dan Abnett

*Blood Bowl*

Blood Bowl - Matt Forbeck
Dead Ball - Matt Forbeck
Death Match - Matt Forbeck

*Gaunts Ghosts*

First & Only - Dan Abnett
Ghostmaker - Dan Abnett 
Necropolis - Dan Abnett
Honour Guard - Dan Abnett

*Gotrek & Felix*

Troll Slayer - William King
Skaven Slayer - William King
Daemon Slayer - William King
Dragon Slayer - William King
Vampire Slayer - William King

*Space Wolves *

Space Wolf - William King
Ragnars Claw - William King

*Night Lords*

Soul Hunter - Aaron Dembski-Bowden
Blood Reaver - Aaron Dembski-Bowden

*Eisenhorn *

Xenos - Dan Abnett
Malleus - Dan Abnett

*Dark Heresy*

Innocence Proves Nothing - Sandy Mitchell
Scourge The Heretic - Sandy Mitchell

*Space Marine Battles*

Rynn’s World - Steve Parker
Legion Of The Damned - Rob Sanders


Angels Of Darkness - Gav Thorpe
Kill Team - Gav Thorpe
13th Legion - Gav Thorpe
Path Of The Warrior - Gav Thorpe
Storm Of Iron - Graham McNeill
Nightbringer - Graham McNeill
Pawns Of Chaos - Brian Craig
Execution Hour - Gordon Rennie
Eye Of Terror - Barrington J. Bayley
Deus Sanguinius - James Swallow
Atlas Infernal - Rob Sanders 
Salamander - Nick Kyme 
Sons Of Dorn - Chris Roberson

Realm Of Chaos - Edited by Marc Gascoigne & Andy Jones
Into The Maelstrom - Edited by Marc Gascoigne & Andy Jones
Status: Deadzone - Edited by Marc Gascoigne & Andy Jones
Words Of Blood - Edited by Marc Gascoigne & Christian Dunn
Fear The Alien - Edited By Christian Dunn

Blood Ravens Omnibus - C S Goto
Enforcer – Shira Calpurnia Omnibus - Matthew Farrer

*Jac Draco Trilogy*

Inquisitor (printed 1993) - Ian Watson
Harlequin (printed 1995) - Ian Watson
Chaos Child (printed 1995) - Ian Watson

Deathwing (printed 1993) - Edited by David Pringle
Space Marine (printed 1993) - Ian Watson

Drachenfels (printed 1993) - Jack Yeovil
Beasts In Velvet (printed 1991) - Jack Yeovil
Konrad (printed 1990) - David Ferring


----------

